# RAW jpeg preview problem



## walttheartist (Nov 25, 2014)

I use a Nikon D810 and prefer to shoot in RAW format. I have a “SetPicture Controls” option in the Nikon that I sometimes use to setcertain "Presets" for the images I'm shooting, such as Sharpening,Clarity, Monochrome etc. A jpeg preview displaying my Presets is thenrecorded along with the RAW image. The same works for tiff or jpegimages. I find this more convenient than using the Develop Module for some images.

The problem happens when importing the RAW images into Lightroom 5.7.The preview is displayed properly at first, then Lightroom generatesits own jpeg preview, ignoring the recorded Presets. Imported jpeg andtiff images are displayed properly.

When I import the same RAW images into Nikon's Capture NX-D or ViewNX2, the previews and presets are properly displayed. 

I hope this is just a Lightroom oversight that will be addressed in thenext version. In the meantime, I just shoot with the “Set PictureControls” on Normal, then adjust each image by hand using the Develop Module. Manufacturersincluded this option in their cameras to make photography a little moreautomated, when we need it. It's a shame that it doesn't work inLightroom.

Sorry if this is the wrong forum for a comment on this problem, but I don't know where else it fits in.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  i think this is exactly the right forum for this issue.

The view on the camera back is a JPEG thumbnail that gets embedded into the RAW NEF header.  On import LR copies this thumbnail to the Preview cache. It is this preview that get displayed when the images is first viewed in LR.  Then LR generates its own preview from the RGB image data.  Hence the difference. LR takes the ACR cached RGB file and applies some development settings to it. RAW data (if you could see it) is flat toneless and somewhat noisy. (not a pretty picture).  So there need to be some adjustments to get you to a starting point

NX-D demosaics the NEF and converts it to RGB just like LR's ACR.  It then reads the in camera settings and creates the same JPEG you see on the camera back.  The in camera camera settings are stored in the EXIF in a mfg structures field called Manufacturer's notes.  The structures for each Mfg are different and change for each camera model.  For this reason Adobe only copies the contents of this field to the database.  Because each Mfg has different parameters and uses different algorithms from Adobe, it is not possible to adjust the image in LR to be exactly what the in camera settings might be.  For example, a Brightness parameter might be recorded by Nikon as 5.4 on a scale of 0 to +10 LR OTOH does not have a brightness field in Process version and the fields range as integers from -100 to +100.  So you see we are not dealing "apples to apples". 

I also have a D810.  A long time ago, I learned that the settings in the camera do not affect the RAW data.  Sure ISO, aperture and shutter speed do matter but the WB and Picture controls only apply to JEPGS and TIFFs. LR will read the WB setting temperature but it does not bother with the Picture Controls  I set my WB to Auto1 and my Picture Control to Camera Neutral.   On import I use the original Default  setting only the Camera Profile to Camera Neutral.  The Camera Controls have been mimicked in LR and there is a Camera Profile that is named for the Picture Control that it mimics.  For about 90% of the D810 images, this is "good enough". For images with special merit or for competition, I will use LR's post processing to advantage.


----------



## walttheartist (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed explanation. Thought Forum readers might also be interested in something else I've found in Lightroom.

You can select one of the camera's presets from the *"Develop module"*. All you have to do is select *"Camera Calibration"*, then select one of the camera's built-in presets. I've included screensnaps of the preset selection menu for my Nikon D810 and Sony DCX100.


----------

